# Servlet mit Datenbank-Anbindung



## Fragensteller (20. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem: ich muss ein Servlet schreiben, das quasi die grafische Oberfläche fpr mein Datenbankprogramm stellt (das ich schon fertig habe).

Nur hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Servlets bzw., wie ich das aufbaue. Ich hab schon ein paar Bsp. gesucht und angeschaut, aber das hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Kann mir jemand Schritt für Schritt erklären, wie ich (in Eclipse 3.2 + WTP, mit Tomcat 5.5) ein Servlet erstelle, in das ich mein Datenbankprogramm einbinden kann?

Wär echt super, ich blick wie gesagt bei Servlets irgendwie überhaupt nicht durch.


----------



## Fragensteller (20. Mai 2007)

Und bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich will gar nicht, dass mir jemand ein fertiges Programm schreibt. Ich brauch nur Hilfe dabei, wie ich das Ganze anpacken soll. 

Sry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Halunken-Joe (4. Jun 2007)

> ich muss ein Servlet schreiben, das quasi die grafische Oberfläche fpr mein Datenbankprogramm stellt



Muß die Oberfläche denn durch ein Servlet realisiert werden? Das ist, meiner Meinung nach, komplizierter als ein JSP zu schreiben.

Deswegen würde ich es erst einmal mit einem JSP versuchen.


----------

